# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Finaplix-H Preperation without the kit

## MeBoach

Disclaimer: The following is for educational purposes only. I take no responsiblity for any adverse effects. 

Two cycles ago, I was recommended a method to prep the Fina tablets for injection without the kits since I was too impatient to wait for it (If I remembered who he was, I'd give him credit). I found it to be flawed but I perfected it on my own and I have come to firmly believe that the kit is bullshit and my method is both more convenient, easier to get an accurate dosage, and just plain more fun! I've never had a problem with clogging, infection, or anything else that may be associated with glues, dyes and such. 

For my method you will need the following items: 

-Everclear alcohol (found at any liquor store) 
-Sesame Seed oil (found at some gnc's, supermarkets, health food stores, or chinese restaurants) 
-One toothpick 
-One Straw 
-Some adhesive tape 
-A spoon 
-A cart of Fina 
-Access to an oven and microwave 
-Two shotglasses 
-A box of 22-23g syringes and needles (I recommend buying syringes and needles seperately as you will soon see) 
-A medium sized pot 

Step 1 - Begin by using the toothpick to poke the Fina tabs from the top out the bottom. Since they are equal to 20mg per tablet, you can prepare one shot with as much fina in it as you wish. For the sake of this thread, I will use 80mg (4 fina tabs). 

Step 2 - Take your straw and seal off one end by folding it and taping it closed. Seal it well so you it won't allow fina to get stuck in the creavices. Throw the tabs in the open end of the straw and fold over the other end leaving about 2.5 inches to crush the pellets between each end. Make a nice powder. The more it's crushed, the easier Step 4 will be. 

Step 3 - Open up a new syringe and pull out the plunger. Pour the crushed fina pellets into the syringe from the straw and place the plunger back on. Place a needle (if it isn't already on) on the syringe and pull enough Everclear alcohol to cover the powder and no more. Don't worry--If you put too much, it will hurt when you inject but it won't ruin the shot at all. If you are using 80mg, the alcohol should come up to the first line on the syringe. 

Step 4 - Put the pot filled with water on the stove and heat till it's hot but not boiling. When the water is ready, hold the syringe with the fina/everclear solution by the capped needle and stir the entire syringe in the water so it will heat up and dissolve. The mix should turn from cloudy yellow to cloudy brown. 

Step 5 - put some sesame seed oil in the shotglass and microwave it for about a minute till it's very hot, to disinfect. Uncap your syringe with fina/everclear and pull 1 cc of sesame seed oil. 

Step 6 - Pull another half cc or so of air just to leave space between the top and the fina. Take off the needle and place the syringe, plunger down, in the clean shotglass so it won't fall over. Put this in the microwave and nuke for about 30-60 seconds till it bubbles. 

Step 7 - Now you have two choices. You can either wait for it too cool off before using a new needle and injecting or storing it and making more so you have them ready to use when it's time to inject. If you store them away, store them with a capped needle in a dark place and get rid of that extra space in the needle. When it's time to inject after storage, start from step 6 and right before you inject, flick the syringe a few times to disperse the fina around. This will make sure you inject it all and none is left in the needle or stuck to the rubber stopper on the plunger. 


This is my 2nd cycle (12 weeks total EOD) using this method and I'm quite happy with how it works. Plus it makes me feel like Julia Childs! I know there will be flames but I really think the kit is overkill and people are just paranoid. Glues and dies are not to be worried over. Thank you. Comments and questions are welcome!

----------


## MeBoach

I don't know how much of you guys like Fina, but I love the stuff. I don't use the kits because I'm afraid that filtering causes a loss of Trenbolone .

----------


## The Iron Game

nope, no flames here  :Smilie: 

An interesting post

----------


## 4plates

im going to save this thred for future refrence,thanks bro

----------


## MeBoach

Glad I could help. 

Here's some more comments on this method. First of all, I like it because you get an exact dosage compared to the kit. No one knows exactly how much tren is lost during the filtration process in the kit's method. This way, you know you're gettin the whole damn thing.

Also, I don't recommend making it in anything other than a syringe. I've tried in a vial and since the fina seperates from the oil, it's impossible to get an accurate injection. You need to go by individual syringes, definitely.

----------


## falconer

how may mg's come in a box of fina tabs

----------


## MeBoach

Well let's look at it this way...

there's 10 pellets per row. Each pellet is 20mg, so that's 200mg so far. Then, there's 10 rows in a cartridge. That's 2000mg. per cart. total.

----------


## Mallet

Do you think anything is lost during the heating of theTBA?

Great post BTW!

How long does the whole procedure take?

----------


## MeBoach

I know nothing is lost during heating. If you heat too much, the stuff tends to clump up and be hard to inject, though. The entire process takes about 2-5 mins. If you do a bunch of needles, obviously it takes more time but it's hella fast if you do everything in a system use your time efficiently. For example, heat the water at the beginning.

----------


## little-man-zane

no flames bro


very interesting .....will help me out later on down the line!! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## popeyethasailah

is that everclear alcohol 100%? and do you know if it matters what kind of alcohol, considering percentage and type(isopropyl, ethyl etc.) also, why must you microwave before use, and how long can the prepared darts be stored, i heard they have to be at 40%F. please resond quick because im considering this process very soon.

----------


## MeBoach

I heard that other alcohol is fine. Microwaving is used to sterlize. I use the finished product within a week.

----------


## babysqeeze

i noticed you mentioned a spoon in the items list. when is this used? what is the total $ you spent on this?

----------


## MeBoach

Ok, I'm getting a lot of PM's and emails regarding some points I left out. I hope this answers your questions:

I don't know how long you can store the Fina once prepared using my method. I'd only make a week or two at a time...But that's just my feeling on it.

Everclear alcohol is a very high proof drinking alcohol, though the label itself, says to use very little for consumption. I chose this since it's so strong. I'm sure you can substitute another alcohol for this if it's illegal in your state for liquor stores to carry it. 

There is 20mg of Tren per tablet of Fina. So, using that logic, if you use five crushed up pellets, you'll definitely get 100mg of tren in your shot. 

Using my method, the finished product will always be a suspension. By this, I mean the yellow oil (sesame seed) will be seperate from the brownish/tan blob that is the fina/everclear mix. By microwaving, you both sterlize and mix the two up...though they're just smaller blobs. This just helps get it through the needle. 

I recommend also injecting with no brown stuff stuck to the top of the plunger. Try to tap everything to the bottom of the oil...near the needle. That way, you don't lose any tren when injecting in that space between teh needle and the larger part of the syringe.

I can't for the life of me remember why i said you'll need a spoon. Maybe just to play a happy little song on your table or something.

----------


## MeBoach

Oh...yeah, now i remember. I use the spoon to crush teh fina pellets while they're in the straw. The straw prevents the fina from flying everywhere and the spoon is a good tool to crush it up.

FYI: I haven't had a lot of time for the boards, lately so I just hope this helps out. I'll try and contribute more in the future when things simmer down. Thanks guys!

----------


## iluvttokyo

where can i get the fina from, considering XXX isn't up right now

----------


## MeBoach

XXXX

----------


## J-Dogg

Whats the purpose of the everclear? does it break down the glue/binders?

I can't get it in my area. 

There is no harm with injecting vodka into your body w/ a needle?

No flamers for me, very intrested.

----------


## MeBoach

> _Originally posted by J-Dogg_ 
> *Whats the purpose of the everclear? does it break down the glue/binders?
> 
> *


Yes. Vodka? Not sure. I don't see why not.

----------


## J-Dogg

Sweet then i can get drunk in the process! :P

What about rubbing alch?

----------


## MeBoach

I wouldn't. Just use your formentioned.

----------


## 20"arms

Don't you have to inject fina daily?

----------


## iluvttokyo

I need to make my 7 weeks worth in 1 week if im goin to do this process. WIll it go bad if it sits in the needle for 6 weeks??? or should i just go withtthe kit

----------


## J-Dogg

I got a lump of brown shit in my cook up.

Maybe did not use enough ever clear to break it down?

----------


## J-Dogg

I shot the thing anyway.

Must work, cause i'm still alive!

----------


## MeBoach

the brown clump is normal. That's the whole enchilada you want in ya! Now, watch your body grow like a chia pet on miracle grow!!!

----------


## sniper

great new idea's.years ago before there were kit's i just crushed pellets,put in shot glass with oil and cooked in microwave until it desolved.drew it up and shot it,no problems.

----------


## Big Rush

nice post...bump

----------


## LewdTenant

good post. I don't buy kits but use my own products.

I do not suggest the use os peanut based oils since people will find out they are allergic to it and they just wasted some fina.

Use Wesson 100% canola oil or 100% saflower oil.
but have been used successfully at the fina board and elsewhere.

the concentration of the alcohol you use should really be near 100%. And if you need to buy a small amount of BA do so. 

it should be obvious that isopropyl alchol etc should not be injected

Lewd

----------


## Rumpster

I guess I'm a bit confuddled. What part does the kit actually do?

----------


## Aragorn

> _Originally posted by Rumpster_ 
> *I guess I'm a bit confuddled. What part does the kit actually do?*


Gives you the necessary items to brew your pellets.

Aragorn

----------


## Pinch

So you can't use isopropyl alcohol?

----------


## Sigmund Froid

Everclear is ethanol alcohol. I am not sure if it is good to inject that. It might make you drunk.

-SF

----------


## The Butcher

Yeah, injecting Everclear doesn't seem like that great of an idea. I mean, if you hit a vein you are injecting about a ml of grain alcohol directly into your blood stream. I'm not a Doctor, but that seems like a potentially lethal thing to do. Or, am I misinterpreting how much alcohol is being used here? I guess you did say to pull it up to the first line of the syringe. Are you talking about 1/10 of a ml?

----------


## Brett3535

That is my question alsohow much alcohl is used and would you recommend 100mg not 75mg per shot. Also can you get he tabs in Canada? what does finaplix cost on the street? Bythe way great thread!

----------


## Brett3535

will Fian go bad if I were to make a 30ml bottle or should I just make it individually in cyrynges like you said. Also do you recommend 50mg per day? Sorry for all the threads but this is fucking great! Thanks!

----------


## Brett3535

will Fian go bad if I were to make a 30ml bottle or should I just make it individually in cyrynges like you said. Also do you recommend 50mg per day? Sorry for all the threads but this is fucking great! Thanks!

----------


## GrowPhaster

Interesting idea. Does anyone else have any input on this?

I thought the reason you needed the conversion kit was to get rid of stuff that was harmful? Is there nothing harmful in the finaplix caps that needs to be removed?

Thanks!!!!

----------


## Brett3535

what would you boys think of me making Fina's strength 200mg?

----------


## Buddha_Red

I dont preload my syringes past two weeks but i havent seen a problem with doing it.

I have heard that past two weeks it can start effecting the rubber stopper in the syringe but i have not verified this for myself.

As for making fina at 200mgs per ML,

i have to ask, what are your stats?

I tried 100mgs ED and it was WELL more than i could handle. I have many fina cycles under my belt and still 75mgs ED is the sweet zone.

I cannot believe that a normal person would need more than 100-150 per day any ways. i know many use tons but tren is awesome and powerful.

Use only as much as you need to, if you routinely use more than you need, you will get yourself into a jam later in life.

Just my 2 cents

----------


## BIG-G

brett, one word, crazy! I believe 100mg a day is max! trebolone ac. is one of the most potent steriods today! This idea has me intreagued tho. But the alcohol to use and oil to use has me a bit confused. Everclear sound dangerous to inject, or im just guesssin?????

----------


## Mighty Max

is the main reason for making the Fina because it is hard to get a hold of the actual stuff???

----------


## Fashioncore1

since the pellets are not illegal, i will ask---> what vet supply place can i buy them from? any recommended websites that have had success???

----------


## ozmax98

I'M GOING TO BE STARTING A CYCLE FOR 8WEEKS OF FINA OF 76MG ED.. MY SUPPLIER IS SUGGESTING TREN AND SAYING ITS THE SAME THING BUT JUST ALREADY PREMADE IS TAHT TRUE?????AND IS 8 WEEKS TOO MUCH OR SHOULD I GO WITH 6 WEEKS?????

----------


## CoBrAA

This sounds like an interesting Idea, but serveral things are bothersome #1 The lethal part of injecting 100% alcohol into a vein. #2 what grow phaster said- ( thought the reason you needed the conversion kit was to get rid of stuff that was harmful? Is there nothing harmful in the finaplix caps that needs to be removed?) I heard this before also Please keep this thread going cause I'm thinking of doing it. Also at the lambriarvet.com place do you need a proof of cattle to order? and also whats the difference in Component TH, 100 Dose Box and Finaplix-H 100 Dose Box Also is this the same stuff you can get at co-op? THanks

CoB

----------


## jssmc

bump

----------


## steropower

i had a cartridge of fina.i was crushing 3 pellets(60mg)in a water glass and then mix it in testoviron 1ml(250mg) oil and hit.i didn't notice any significant gains.i was doing this twice a week.after 2 weeks i throw the fina away.it was just like hitting only testo.

----------


## SONNY SHARK

AWESOME THREAD BRO. I AM JUST ABOUT TO START FINA WITH MY NEXT CYCLE. THANKS FOR THE INFO

----------


## mmaximus25

Has anyone else trying this method other than MeBoach... I want to hear from someone else who has used this method or one similar... 






> Disclaimer: The following is for educational purposes only. I take no responsiblity for any adverse effects. 
> 
> Two cycles ago, I was recommended a method to prep the Fina tablets for injection without the kits since I was too impatient to wait for it (If I remembered who he was, I'd give him credit). I found it to be flawed but I perfected it on my own and I have come to firmly believe that the kit is bullshit and my method is both more convenient, easier to get an accurate dosage, and just plain more fun! I've never had a problem with clogging, infection, or anything else that may be associated with glues, dyes and such. 
> 
> For my method you will need the following items: 
> 
> -Everclear alcohol (found at any liquor store) 
> -Sesame Seed oil (found at some gnc's, supermarkets, health food stores, or chinese restaurants) 
> -One toothpick 
> ...

----------


## Pure Power

If i'm not too mistaken fina is made to be put inside a cows skin anyway. You're just making it able to be injected right? And in this case you really wouldn't want to make a huge batch and mix it together since it will seperate and you won't be sure how much of the drug you will be drawing up per shot. So keep it all in one syringe makes sence to me. I'm way newb when it comes to Home brew but it's verry interesting to me. Just make sure I know I'm being a dumbass if I don't get it, Sometimes I think i'm smarter than I am.

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

xxxxx

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

> since the pellets are not illegal, i will ask---> what vet supply place can i buy them from? any recommended websites that have had success???


I've seen several, and several are posted around, but I got mine from VetAmerica.com

----------


## Pure Power

I'm confused... i was looking on a vet web site and I read"This product is a slow release anabolic agent containing trenbolone acetate which increases rate of weight gain and improves feed efficiency in growing finishing feedlot heifers. This product is to be used in feedlot heifers only during approximately the last 63 days prior to slaughter.Each dose of Component T-H contains a total of 200 mg trembolone acetate, a pure steroid hormone. Component T-H is the bioequivalent to finaplix H. One box of Component TH contains 5 belts of 20 dose each." That's a huge difference than what I hear is actualy in the implants. Everyone else say's it's 20mg per implant. I have seen this same advertisemnt on several sites. I'm also curious about just swallowing the pills. The several transdermal forms of administration wouldn't fantastic due to the acitate as far as I understan. I'm new to this whole chemistry thing but it seams to me, they worked when cows ate them for a verry long time, and it's more bioavailable oraly, and it would be 100% legal... I don't know. The doseages I read from vet sites ae completely different than what I read here. Also if it is oraly avail even if you had to take a bit more, wouldn't it make it much easier to stack especialy with something like EQ and see some awesome lean gains in mass amount without becomeing a pin cussion. Just eating them saves the cost of the kit also or the DSMO. Just a random thought.

----------


## Doobie Wah

Just ordered some from vetmeds. have some questions if anybody cares to address:

1. I read where tren last about 3-4 days, so I assume a good way to do this fian processed method via be 2 shots a week. Does anybody know if there are property differences in how this works compared to the liquid form. Anyone have input on results and practices regarding frequency. It sounds like some guys do it every day, some once a week. I know that's not uncommon for roids specifically made for human use.

2. I saw in Anabolic Insider that FinaPlix comes in liquid form. I've never seen it though on any cattle site or anabolic site. I wonder where in the heck you could get it? It's got to be available somewhere. I've never seen trem cheaper than $200 for 10 or 20 mL (75 strength). Another person in the recent reference periodical said $200-250 for 50 ml of 75 mg/ml strength is the fair price. Does anyone know where in the heck to get that? I wonder why it so unavailable.

3. Probably nobody on here knows but if anyone can find out about any dyes or fillers, etc. that may be in the pellets that may have side effects in humans it would be great. Or any other health issues beyond regular roids that may be associated with using the pellets (via home chemistry)

4. There was another cattle trem product that was slow release, but I don't think it was pellets and wasn't outright called Finaplix. Anyone ever process it for human consumption>?

5. I saw some other cattle steroids (don't remember the names) that were the same base steroids humans use. Anybody ever process cattle steroids for human use other than fina?

----------


## motoxxxguy

> I'm confused... I'm also curious about just swallowing the pills. The several transdermal forms of administration wouldn't fantastic due to the acitate as far as I understan. I'm new to this whole chemistry thing but it seams to me, they worked when cows ate them for a verry long time, and it's more bioavailable oraly, and it would be 100% legal... I don't know.


Fina pellets are not to be swallowed, and you will get very little tren in your system by eating pellets. You will get an upset stomach, though. Cows don't eat the pellets, they are injected under the skin of the ears, where they dissolve and are transported throughout the cow's system. A Finaplix cart contains 10 implants, and each implant contains 10 pellets, 20mg each, for a total of 2000mg in each cart. The best, and only way in my opinion, is to converti it and injeect it ed.

-moto

----------


## motoxxxguy

> Just ordered some from vetmeds. have some questions if anybody cares to address:
> 
> 1. I read where tren last about 3-4 days, so I assume a good way to do this fian processed method via be 2 shots a week. Does anybody know if there are property differences in how this works compared to the liquid form. Anyone have input on results and practices regarding frequency. It sounds like some guys do it every day, some once a week. I know that's not uncommon for roids specifically made for human use.
> 
> 2. I saw in Anabolic Insider that FinaPlix comes in liquid form. I've never seen it though on any cattle site or anabolic site. I wonder where in the heck you could get it? It's got to be available somewhere. I've never seen trem cheaper than $200 for 10 or 20 mL (75 strength). Another person in the recent reference periodical said $200-250 for 50 ml of 75 mg/ml strength is the fair price. Does anyone know where in the heck to get that? I wonder why it so unavailable.
> 
> 3. Probably nobody on here knows but if anyone can find out about any dyes or fillers, etc. that may be in the pellets that may have side effects in humans it would be great. Or any other health issues beyond regular roids that may be associated with using the pellets (via home chemistry)
> 
> 4. There was another cattle trem product that was slow release, but I don't think it was pellets and wasn't outright called Finaplix. Anyone ever process it for human consumption>?
> ...


1. Fina should be injected ed for best results, eod at the least. The half-life of the acetate ester is 3-4 days, but you must inject more frequently to keep the levels of the drug at an even level.

2. There are a few underground labs and vet companies that make trenbolone acetate injectables. You don't see it very frequently because it can be made yourself for much less.

3. I believe the fillers in the fina pellets are some sort of cellulose, and shouldn't be harmful if injected in small amounts. Your best bet is to get a fina conversion kit, which will remove any unwanted particles.

4. Component T-H is most likely what you are refering to. It is the same compound as Finaplix, but comes in a 20 dose belt, rather than a 10 dose cartridge.

5. The only other cattle implant of any use to a BB'er would be Synovex-H. It contains test propionate and estradiol benzoate. It requires a different process of conversion than does Finaplix, as the estradiol has to be seperated from the test prop. There are kits available for this conversion as well.

Hope this answers your questions, bro.

-moto

----------


## Doobie Wah

nice reply, thanks

just read the 2nd sheet of this thread. I find where the one guy had no results mixing it with test disheartening and depressing. can anyone make it go away?

don't want to bog down motto but a few further questions, concerns, comments for anyone; referencing his response, capitilizing not for emphasis, but I can't change font or use quote under my access:

1. Fina should be injected ed for best results, eod at the least. The half-life of the acetate ester is 3-4 days, but you must inject more frequently to keep the levels of the drug at an even level.A 1" 22 GAGE NEEDLE IN MY BUTT EVERYDAY. SOUNDS ROUGH. DOES ANYONE KNOW IF IT WOULD BE A WASTE OF TIME TO DO 80 MG TWICE A WEEK, STACKED WITH 200 MG DECA ONCE A WEEK? IF A PERSON DID HIS PRIMARY WORKOUTS ON THE DAY IT WAS INJECTED OR DAY AFTER, WOULD THAT SERVE MUCH? WILL THE HOME BREW INJECT WITH A SAY A 27 GAGE NEEDLE? IT WOULD SURE BE SWEET IF IT COULD BE MADE TO. Y0U COULD MAKE YOUR EVERYDAY INJECTIONS SO MUCH EASIER, PROBABLY ANY MUSCLE ON YOUR BODY. I READ WHERE THE OIL IS NECESSARY FOR STERILIZATION. MAYBE ONE OF THOSE REFERENCED OILS IS LESS VISCOUS TO THE POINT IT WILL GO THRU A SMALLER GAGE NEEDLE. ANYONE KNOW? ALSO, I READ WHERE THE ALCOHOL COULD BE DANGEROUS IF INJECTED IN A BLOOD VESSEL, BUT I HAVEN'T READ ANY ALTERNATE PREPARATION METHODS. ANYONE?

2. There are a few underground labs and vet companies that make trenbolone acetate injectables. You don't see it very frequently because it can be made yourself for much less. THE REFERENCE I SAW SHOWED THE BOTTLE AND THE LABEL WITH A PICTURE OF A COW ON IT AND EVERYTING-LIKE IT WAS A COMMON OR LEGIT PRODUCT. IT DIDNT LOOK LIKE A BLACK MARKET TYPE OF DEAL. NOT TO KNOW MORE THAN MOTO, BUT CHECK IT OUT IN THE ANABOLIC INSIDER PAMPHLET. ONE CAME TO MY HOUSE THIS WEEK. HOWEVER, IT SOUNDS LIKE WHAT IS BEING SAID IS THAT THIS HOME MADE METHOD WITH PELLETS IS PRETTY MUCH AS GOOD IN EACH AND EVERY WAY AS IF YOU HAD ACTUAL INJECTABLE TREM. (and thats what i wanted to hear) I WONDER WHY THAT ONE GUY DIDN'T HAVE ANY GAINS. SEEMS STRANGE.

3. I believe the fillers in the fina pellets are some sort of cellulose, and shouldn't be harmful if injected in small amounts. Your best bet is to get a fina conversion kit, which will remove any unwanted particles. SOUNDS LIKE THE KIT IS BEING RECOMMENDED. THIS IS IN CONTRAST TO WHAT THE OTHER POSTERS ARE SAYING. NOT THAT MOTTO IS WRONG. ANYONE RECOMMEND WHERE TO GET KITS AND HOW MUCH THEY COST. WITH THIS MANY SHOTS I HAVE TO WONDER WHATEVER FOREIGN IS IN IT (AFTER ALL ITS MADE FOR UNDER A COWS SKIN NOT FOR IN THE MUSCLES OF HUMANS) YOUR GOING TO HAVE A BUNCH IF YOU PROCEED. I PERSONALLY WANT TO BE CONVINCED THAT THE KITS AREN'T NECESSARY BECAUSE MY PLAN IS IN MOTION. I WONDER IF 80 MG SHOTS ARE CONSIDERED SMALL AMOUNTS FOR THIS CONCERN.

4. Component T-H is most likely what you are refering to. It is the same compound as Finaplix , but comes in a 20 dose belt, rather than a 10 dose cartridge. IT SOUNDS LIKE IT'S SLOW RELEASE. BUT I GUESS A HALF LIFE IS A HALF LIFE AND WHATEVER MAKES IT SLOW RELEASE IS PROBABLY A FOREIGN ADDITIVE. IS IT IN PELLET FORM ALSO? IT LOOKED LIKE IT MIGHT BE STRONGER AND CHEAPER IF IT COULD BE CONVERTED VIA HOME BREW. ANYONE CONVERT ANY?

5. The only other cattle implant of any use to a BB'er would be Synovex-H. It contains test propionate and estradiol benzoate. It requires a different process of conversion than does Finaplix, as the estradiol has to be seperated from the test prop. There are kits available for this conversion as well. IS THIS A WORTHWHILE ENDEAVOR IN YOUR OPINION. CONVERTING THE FINA PLIX ON PAPER SAVES MEGA BUCKS! THE TEST PROPION. HURTS AND IS CHEAP TO BUY. I'M NOT SURE ABOUT THE ESTRADIOL BENZOATE. I'LL SEARCH THIS BOARD TO FIND OUT ABOUT THIS CONVERSION, OR MAYBE SOMEBODY KNOWS A LINK IF IT'S NOT ON THIS BOARD. PROBABLY IS.

----------


## motoxxxguy

Doobie Wah-

The best thing I can suggest you do is read up on fina (tren ). Run a few searches on this board, as there is a ton of info and cyle combinations involving fina. Here is a very useful website to check out. Read all the info in the Finaplix section...http://www.basskilleronline.com/links.html. In the meantime, let's try to answer a few more of your questions in as few words as possible...

In any cycle involving ed or eod injections, rotating your injection sites is very important. One, it reduces the chance of getting an absess from a localized buildup of oil, and, more importantly, reduces the buildup of scar tissue from stabbing a needle in the same muscle everyday.

With fina, twice a week injections are not enough. You don't want to wait until the drug's half-life is up to do your next shot, or your body will be on a rollercoaster of hormone levels, which will inevitably result in greater side effects. Stick with ed, but no less than eod.

As far as the pics and stories in Anabolic Insider, if I'm not mistaken, that thing is a promotional tool for Jeff Summer's "steroid -like" crap. Of course any story you read in it will lead you to believe that steroids don't work, and you should buy his overpriced prohormones. I get them every few months, flip through it, and throw it away.

Making your own fina is much cheaper, it's actually fun, and you are assured of its quality, because you made it.

The synovex conversion is a whole other topic, so we won't get into that here. For anything else conversion-related things you might be interested in, check out the AR Lab Forum.

Hopefully this will clear up a few points for some of you.

-moto

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

This is a terrible method. Do not use it.

Do not inject methylcellulose into your muscles.

Do not inject anything that hasnt been properly sterilized.

----------


## deerslayer

does the dmso method work for fina?

----------


## magicstick2003

just reading through this and i remeber seeing that a company now has a tren enanth.... would this decrease the need for ED inject or would it still be needed.... also kinda pricey for it but it sounds like something promising

----------


## trapz101

Gotta Love Fina. Nice Post. Im Going To Save This And Research It. Thanks For The Idea

----------


## jonny5

Read the rules! Do not post a source for fina pellets!

Thank you, 

Bathgate.

----------


## beefydragon

Ooops, i accidentally read the subject line backwards... 

I thought i saw a posting about "Preparation-H"  :Big Grin:  

-J Mo  :Afro:

----------


## Tygh

This thread should be removed by a Moderator. Unbelievable that someone would post something so inaccurate and possibly dangerous in the educational forum. Injecting a non-sterile liquid is asinine. Also, why would you want inject some of the methylcellulose (binding agent in the pellets) in your system. 

The kits allow you to remove the binders. This method gives kitchen chemistry a bad name. This mindset is for making crack for addicts, not AS.

----------


## Bigbench

great method,have any for syno?

----------


## Tygh

It is unbelievable that anyone would think this method is safe. The kits are cheap and easy. If you want to shoot crap into yourself, go right ahead.

----------


## sjo

i'm interested in home-brewing my own finaplix . i've taken it before pre-made, not pharmaceutical grade, i'm sure. i had no problems with it and experienced great gains.

has anyone actually done the home-brew? does it actually work and are you getting good gains? 

just a little apprehensive about the whole process and dont' know if it'll actually work in the end.

----------


## BeefCakeStew

Ive got some time to research as I wont be using tren until my next cycle. But I was thinking about microwaving in a sterile vial, then filling the syringe with it. Microwaving seems a little harsh on the typical needle, but maybe I am just paranoid--do you think the vial will crack? 

GrowPhaster had a good point, any info on that.

----------


## Ultimate

> This sounds like an interesting Idea, but serveral things are bothersome #1 The lethal part of injecting 100% alcohol into a vein. #2 what grow phaster said- ( thought the reason you needed the conversion kit was to get rid of stuff that was harmful? Is there nothing harmful in the finaplix caps that needs to be removed?) I heard this before also Please keep this thread going cause I'm thinking of doing it. Also at the lambriarvet.com place do you need a proof of cattle to order? and also whats the difference in Component TH, 100 Dose Box and Finaplix-H 100 Dose Box Also is this the same stuff you can get at co-op? THanks
> 
> CoB


1- I'm sure it would be lethal if you stick that into a vein/artery but if you do the way you are supposed to do, you will inject into your muscle and not try the sure way to the afterlife...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

2- I don't think the filler is bad for you since it's only a laxative... I think since the cows ain't dying I'm sure it shouldn't be too bad, I'm sure they like that going to the crapper is a little easier now :P hehe.... and the reason why they take the fillers is to make it easier to stock the fina in the clean oil(less stuff to worry about)... that way you can prepare a whole cycle worth of fina in 1 day and not worry about preparation and stuff and it keeps the stuff fairly sanitized.

----------


## Ultimate

> This thread should be removed by a Moderator. Unbelievable that someone would post something so inaccurate and possibly dangerous in the educational forum. Injecting a non-sterile liquid is asinine. Also, why would you want inject some of the methylcellulose (binding agent in the pellets) in your system. 
> 
> The kits allow you to remove the binders. This method gives kitchen chemistry a bad name. This mindset is for making crack for addicts, not AS.


great to brag before you know what you talking about isn't it... ignorance trully is bliss.... or something like like that :P hehe

you seem to be talking bad about methylcellulose like it was a poision or something ... maybe if you spent 1/5 of the time you spent flaming on studing you would know that methylcellulose is a 100% human safe laxative... it's usually used in products like Citrucel to keep you visits to the crapper regular.... not kill you like you're saying..... I think you are the one who needs some methylcellulose cause you're full of it. and don't give the excuse that cows can break cellulose cause they can't the bacteria in the cows stomach is what breaks cellulose for them and since this stuff never makes is way in a cow by the mouth it just gets picked up by the body and makes the cow a little more regular :P

----------


## Ultimate

> i had a cartridge of fina.i was crushing 3 pellets(60mg)in a water glass and then mix it in testoviron 1ml(250mg) oil and hit.i didn't notice any significant gains.i was doing this twice a week.after 2 weeks i throw the fina away.it was just like hitting only testo.


when you conside that the "normal" doses for fina run along 350-700mg /week you are so far below the norm at 120mg/week, that is why you didn't get any worth while results... your doses would break up at 17.14mg/day worth of the stuff, and you're taking your doses too far apart... so your body can't keep a good constant level of it on your blood.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## MsHeadBanger

Can anyone else confirm this method works? Anybody else been cycling Tren . made this way?

----------


## Ultimate

Everclear is 95% pure alcohol 190 proof the only way to keep everclear at 100% alcohol content(without the water from the air) is either to get the 200 proof bottles(almost impossible) and never open them since the second you do the alcohol will start sucking water from the air till it drops down to a 190 proof bottle or to mix it with a solvent(this would make this stuff very lethal...) not sure injecting a ml of everclear would be lethal since doctors used to inject high purity alcohol in pregnant women in the past that where having irregular contractions to stop the process...(don't remember all the detail of process)

----------


## BIGJ22

How exactly do you convert it to injectable if you dont mind me asking??

----------


## BIGJ22

That was the best thread i read all night long. **** those stupid bullshit kits. They can take there majik solution that they try to keep a secret and blow it out there asses. Great posts keep these tips comeing

----------


## The Baron

There is a lot of stuff on homebrewing fina in the lab forum.

DON'T do it that way! Don't inject all that dye and cellulose and glue and stuff! It isn't so hard to extract a nearly pure trenbolone acetate product from the finaplix . 

DON'T use a kit! Read up on how to make crystal fina. Buy the components separately. A kit gives you the BA and BB premixed, so you can't change it even if you knew how much of each was in it. Also don't make wet-process fina. This is the old school way, where the tren never goes through a powder state and so can never be weighed. Wet fina will always be "mystery gear" since you can only guess at how much tren is in 1cc. Crystal fina can be weighed and then accurately compounded to your specs.

If you don't know what you are doing, don't do it. Read and research and make sure you understand each step before proceeding.

Homebrew fina rocks! It will cost you a total of about $400 to make 240ml of tren at 75mg/ml. That's 8 months worth of tren! That works out to $1.67 per dose. Stack that with some UG prop and you got a hell of a nice little cycle. If you buy prop powder and homebrew your own prop, you can run this cycle for a couple bucks a day, not counting ancilliaries.

----------


## prettyjimmy

i used the method twice and it worked good,, i was wondering if ya no a easy way to make the prop with the cow pellets

----------


## WBBWD

Is it ok to stack 100mg fina with 25 mg. of dianabol . Also I was wondering how much of a strength loss I might see when getting off the cycle.

----------


## itsdarock

bump,

----------


## itsdarock

:Evil2:  


> great to brag before you know what you talking about isn't it... ignorance trully is bliss.... or something like like that :P hehe
> 
> you seem to be talking bad about methylcellulose like it was a poision or something ... maybe if you spent 1/5 of the time you spent flaming on studing you would know that methylcellulose is a 100% human safe laxative... it's usually used in products like Citrucel to keep you visits to the crapper regular.... not kill you like you're saying..... I think you are the one who needs some methylcellulose cause you're full of it. and don't give the excuse that cows can break cellulose cause they can't the bacteria in the cows stomach is what breaks cellulose for them and since this stuff never makes is way in a cow by the mouth it just gets picked up by the body and makes the cow a little more regular :P


talk about gettin flamed. i'm sorry TYgh, but Ultimate  :Owned:  you!  :LOL:

----------


## The Baron

I would not want any methylcellulose deposits in my muscles. Remember, the normal use for fina is to make feelot heiffers gain weight just prior to slaughter. Long term effects on the animal are not an issue. Plus, the implants go into the ear. We inject into muscle. The fewer substances you can inject for the same benefit, the better. I would rather inject trenbolone , BA, BB, and oil, than inject all of that and also a bunch of glue and dye and celulose.

----------


## Joey2ness

> since the pellets are not illegal, i will ask---> what vet supply place can i buy them from? any recommended websites that have had success???


a member mentioned that some sites that sell vet supplies are now asking for proof of cattle

----------


## Joey2ness

> This is a terrible method. Do not use it.
> 
> Do not inject methylcellulose into your muscles.
> 
> Do not inject anything that hasnt been properly sterilized.


and forgot to mention buy A-R conversion kits

----------


## Duck of Death

....I cannot believe that you have gotten away with injecting this witches brew so far. Any doctor could tell you that alcohol is routinely used for injection into chronically painful nerve ganglions in order to KILL THEM DEAD. Trigeminal Neuralgia (chronic pain of the fifth cranial nerve) is treated in this manner as a last resort. If you inject large quantities or high concentrations of alcohol, it is only a matter of time that you inadvertenly inject too close to or even directly into a nerve. The consequences would be dire.Do you wish to have a permanently numb leg (sensory nerve), or not be able to move the affected part (motor nerve)???
If you do, then just keep going with this method. Good luck to you - I will see you on the street corner, selling pencils.

----------


## heavyrotation92

Intersting question on this... any answers?



> Interesting idea. Does anyone else have any input on this?
> 
> I thought the reason you needed the conversion kit was to get rid of stuff that was harmful? Is there nothing harmful in the finaplix caps that needs to be removed?
> 
> Thanks!!!!

----------


## lakota

used your "everclear method" for my last batch of fin since benzyl alchohol is hard to come by. So far, I'm about 15 injections into it, with no adverse reactions, no pain with injections, etc.

----------


## lakota

Concerned with "Injecting large amounts of alchohol"? The benzyl alchohol (Or everclear) should make up only 1-2% of the total recipe. With a 30ml preparation, this equals to about .33 - .5ml of alchohol total. If you're spreading this out to around 45 injections (using about .65ml each injection on average), you're injecting anywhere from .007ml to .01ml of alchohol with each injection. Shouldn't be enough to worry about, but then again, I don't know it all, can't know it all. Advice/research appreciated.

----------


## xdeton8tionx

What are some of the side effects of Fina??

----------


## lakota

Side effects include Acne, aggression, elevated blood pressure, possible kidney damage, night sweats and sleeplessness. My personal experience with side effects have been Acne, aggression, and mildly elevated blood pressure (Mine stays borderline anyway). I control blood pressure with Atenolol 25 mg. If you're concerned about kidney damage, have your MD run a BUN and Creatinine clearance test before you start, in order to have a baseline to go by. Then later, you have have it done again mid-cycle, or even toward the end to see how you're doing. Like any medication, it can have numerous side effects. Just read the fine print on any medication you buy, even over-the-counter meds.

----------


## Daddy Fatsacks

bump

lets keep this one going...i'm interested in more views and opinions. my next cycle includes fina, and i'm debating on how to break it down.

----------


## ollieolson99

So you said its your second cycle of fina? Are you taking fina by itself?

----------


## ollieolson99

Just thought fina by itself would be harmfull....but heard its ok for some

----------


## frenchy

Not sure why one would disregard the gathered knowledge and experience of thousands of aas users that have devised a kit to filter the pellets to their purest possible form to inject and come on this website where everyone is attempting excellence and say " hey just take the pellets crush them up and stick it in your ass???? Maybe you can even eat them.. why not try to fry them with some onions and garlic to make them taste better. Listen to what people have to say in here and heed warnings!

----------


## Saunacrank

wouldnt this hurt terribly to inject some alcohol like that?

----------


## gurcanco

ok here is a question why do we need oil why dont we or cant we inject just fina and the alcohol?

----------


## Indymuscleguy

bump for more info

----------

